# MacPro



## Julien591 (29 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, je suis nouveau.
J'aimerai acheter un MacPro, mais, j'ai regardé sur le site Apple et il n'y a pas beaucoup d'information.
J'aimerai savoir si on peut changer l'alimentation pour prendre une seasonic ?
Quelle est la marque et le type de la carte mére ??
Peut-on mettre de la Ram Corsair a la place ??
Que pensez vous de la fiabilité de ce mac ?
Est-il mieux que je monte un PC moi même pour installer le système d'exploitation Mac ?
Merci.
Julien.


----------



## DualG4 (29 Octobre 2008)

Julien591 a dit:


> Bonjour, je suis nouveau.



Je pense que beaucoup l'auront deviné.... 



Julien591 a dit:


> J'aimerai acheter un MacPro, mais, j'ai regardé sur le site Apple et il n'y a pas beaucoup d'information.



Ah bon??? T'as bien tout regardé?



Julien591 a dit:


> J'aimerai savoir si on peut changer l'alimentation pour prendre une seasonic ?



Non. Quel intérêt d'ailleurs?



Julien591 a dit:


> Quelle est la marque et le type de la carte mére ??



Effectivement, tu es nouveau. Apple fait ses propres cartes mères. 



Julien591 a dit:


> Peut-on mettre de la Ram Corsair a la place ??



Oui, si tu prends la bonne référence (comme dit sur le site d'Apple: Mémoire FB-DIMM (Fully-Buffered DIMM) DDR2 ECC à 800 MHz)



Julien591 a dit:


> Que pensez vous de la fiabilité de ce mac ?



Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait de problème particulier avec cette machine.



Julien591 a dit:


> Est-il mieux que je monte un PC moi même pour installer le système d'exploitation Mac ?



Si tu as l'argent pour acheter un MacPro (et l'utilité), alors n'hésite pas.



Julien591 a dit:


> Merci.
> Julien.



De rien.


----------



## DeepDark (29 Octobre 2008)

Julien591 a dit:


> Est-il mieux que je monte un PC moi même pour installer le système d'exploitation Mac ?



C'est illégal, la licence ne le permettant pas...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2008)

Contrairement à ce qui se passe dans le monde PC, les utilisateurs de Mac "bidouillent" rarement leur machine. Pourquoi ? Parce que c'est inutile. Dans un Mac Pro, tout a été conçu et assemblé par Apple pour fournir une machine homogène et équilibrée. Inutile de changer l'alim par exemple...

Pour les RAM, tu peux choisir la marque que tu veux à condition que les barrettes soient au standard DDR2-PC6400 800MHz Full Buffered avec ECC. Elles sont plus chères que les barrettes "standards" non-ECC mais sont plus fiables.

J'ai le Mac Pro 2008 depuis janvier, c'est une machine fiable et puissante, tu trouveras plein d'infos sur cette bécane sur le site d'Apple (regarde mieux). 

Installer Mac OS sur un PC est très difficile mais surtout totalement illégal.


----------



## Julien591 (29 Octobre 2008)

Désolé, je ne savais pas que installer le système d'exploitation mac sur un PC était illégal.
Alors à quoi sert les exploitation mac vendus dans les magasins ??
Pour l'alimentation, je demandais ça au cas ou elle tomberai en panne.
Et pour la carte mère effectivement je ne savais pas, par contre c'est extrêmement chére pour la remplacer: 900


----------



## DeepDark (29 Octobre 2008)

Julien591 a dit:


> Alors à quoi sert les exploitation mac vendus dans les magasins ?



A faire les mises à jour du système


----------



## Julien591 (29 Octobre 2008)

A ok.
Je ne savais pas^^.
Et dire que j'ai failli acheter mac  osx


----------



## Julien591 (29 Octobre 2008)

A oui, moi ce qui me manquera si j'achète le mac et que je ne pourrai pas le monter moi même et sa ça m'énerve ^^.
Je sais pas quel socket pour le possesseur?


----------



## Hans Castorp (29 Octobre 2008)

Il y a aussi de fortes chances que le Mac Pro soit révisé en début d'année prochaine... Si tu peux, ça vaut peut-être le coup d'attendre.


----------



## Julien591 (29 Octobre 2008)

A, oui peut être, mais le prix va peut être changer....
Mon père encore prof dans une école supérieure, je peux avec Apple avoir une remise de 200 je ne sais pas si ça va durer.


----------



## Hans Castorp (29 Octobre 2008)

Julien591 a dit:


> A, oui peut être, mais le prix va peut être changer....
> Mon père encore prof dans une école supérieure, je peux avec Apple avoir une remise de 200 je ne sais pas si ça va durer.



Je pense pas que les prix augmenteront, la puissance oui par contre! Et si ton père travaille encore dans l'éducation en février, tu pourras toujours bénéficier de la réduction enseignant.


----------



## Julien591 (29 Octobre 2008)

Ouai ok, je vais attendre mi-janvier, si il y en a un nouveau  j'achète, et si il n'y en a pas avant fin janvier, j'achète quand même


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2008)

Julien591 a dit:


> A oui, moi ce qui me manquera si j'achète le mac et que je ne pourrai pas le monter moi même et sa ça m'énerve ^^.
> Je sais pas quel socket pour le possesseur?



Le Mac Pro utilise des processeurs Intel Xeon série 5400 (socket 771 si je ne m'abuse). Ce sont des quad-core à 12 Mo de cache (famille Harpertown).


----------



## Julien591 (29 Octobre 2008)

Socket 771 ? c'est bien ce que je me disais aussi, le proco avec le mac existe pas en 775.

Quand je vous avez dit, j'hésite de faire un PC moi même ou acheter un mac, la configue que j'allais faire etait:

http://prix.matbe.com/prix/acheter/239211/MSI-Radeon-R4870-T2D512-OC/
http://prix.matbe.com/prix/acheter/248251/Asus-Rampage-Extreme/
http://prix.matbe.com/prix/acheter/122691/INTEL-Core-2-Extreme-QX9650-3Ghz/
http://prix.matbe.com/prix/acheter/79431/Corsair-Twinx-Dominator-DDR3-1800-CL7-2Go-2x1Go/

4go de Ram
Alim seasonic M12 2 500w
Sérieux elle est pas mal non plus cette configuration en plus avec un watercooling et certainement un disque dur SSD
Moi je fais de la création audio avec cubase, proteus x etc.... donc il me faut un disque dur très rapide.
Et je joue aussi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2008)

Julien591 a dit:


> Socket 771 ? c'est bien ce que je me disais aussi, le proco avec le mac existe pas en 775.
> 
> Quand je vous avez dit, j'hésite de faire un PC moi même ou acheter un mac, la configue que j'allais faire etait:
> 
> ...



Les Mac Pro sont des stations de travail haut de gamme, c'est pourquoi ils sont équipés de processeurs type "serveurs". Ils peuvent supporter jusqu'à 32 Go de RAM et 4 To de disque. Le Mac Pro accepte tous les disques SATA (4 baies internes), 2 graveurs, 4 cartes graphiques, etc. 

C'est avant tout une machine pour les créatifs (musiciens, photographes, graphistes...). Si tu es vraiment joueur, un PC sera plus adapté : Mac OS ne sera jamais une plateforme de jeu (même si tu peux éventuellement installer Windows sur ton Mac Pro).


----------



## Julien591 (29 Octobre 2008)

Ouai, bon, c'est dur dur de trancher^^.
La carte graphique sur le mac n'est pas top top.
Surtout que je suis limité a 2000euros.
C'est quoi la différence proco style serveur et les autres ??

Désolé de poser autant de questions .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2008)

Julien591 a dit:


> Ouai, bon, c'est dur dur de trancher^^.
> La carte graphique sur le mac n'est pas top top.
> Surtout que je suis limité a 2000euros.
> C'est quoi la différence proco style serveur et les autres ??
> ...



Le Xeon utilise un cache à 12 Mo fonctionnant à la vitesse du processeur. Le bus frontal atteint 1600 Mhz sur la carte mère du Mac Pro, ce dernier pouvant être équipé de 2 processeurs Xeon. 

C'est surement la seule machine du marché à proposer 8 coeurs de Xeon à 2,8Ghz pour "seulement" 2500&#8364;. 

Si tu es limité à 2000&#8364;, oublie le Mac Pro, il est plus cher que ça, d'autant qu'il faut souvent lui adjoindre des disques durs ou de la mémoire supplémentaire.

Et encore une fois, si tu es un gamer, le Mac n'est pas le meilleur choix. Tu pourras t'assembler un PC plus puissant graphiquement pour beaucoup moins cher.


----------



## Julien591 (29 Octobre 2008)

Si je prend qu'un proco xeon + la promo pour les prof supérieurs il me reviens à 1800
Je lui rajoute 2go de mémoire vive en plus pour 70 euros sur un autre site.
ça me fait du 1900


----------



## Superparati (29 Octobre 2008)

la version quad core est déjà "très puissante" ! C'est un bon choix de commander la mémoire ailleurs  tu fera des économies !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2008)

Julien591 a dit:


> Si je prend qu'un proco xeon + la promo pour les prof supérieurs il me reviens à 1800
> Je lui rajoute 2go de mémoire vive en plus pour 70 euros sur un autre site.
> ça me fait du 1900



Un conseil, ne prends pas le disque dur d'origine, prends plutôt l'option 500 Go. Sinon, tu peux aussi commander des disques durs à bon prix chez LDLC ou Macway.


----------



## Julien591 (29 Octobre 2008)

En disque dur j'ai ce qu'il faut chez moi, mais je vais peut-être acheter un SSD pour l'audio et le Système.


----------



## Julien591 (29 Octobre 2008)

J'ai vu aussi le MacBook 2.4
La pour le même prix j'ai 4go de ram + 128go SSD c'est vraiment pas mal non plus, surtout  que j'ai besoin de disque dur très performants.
Et il y a aussi le Imac, pour le même prix je peux avoir un core 2 duo 3.16 + 4go de ram avec disque dur 320go.
Mais le disque dur n'est pas top top.
Est ce que ça existe DVI vers Mini DisplayPort pour connecter cet écran sur le Mac Pro ?
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MB382ZM/A?fnode=MTY1NDA5OQ&mco=MTk0NDQ0Mw&p=1&s=topSellers


----------



## Xa3r0 (30 Octobre 2008)

Si tu veux de la rapidité tu peux opter pour un RAID5 hard avec 4xSAS 300go 15000rpm !! Oo Mais là c'est, comment dirais-je ... hors budget.

Mais comme dit précédemment par certain. Je pense que le MacPro n'est pas une machine pour toi. C'est une architecture étudier pour travaillé. Si tu compte t'en servir pour travailler (musique, vidéo, photo) c'est une machine formidable, mais pour tous le reste elle est capable de le faire mais c'est dommage.

C'est comme de transporter des sacs de ciment dans une Ferrari. Dans l'absolu elle le fait mais un utilitaire est quand même plus approprié et plus abordable non ???

Si tu veux une machine de gammer mais suffisamment pour travailler de temps en temps. Prend toi un bonne config' PC à 1000 et prend toi à part un ptit iMac, MacBook ou MacBook Air si tu veux un SSD.

Tu en aura pour le même prix et tu aura 2 machines complémentaire.


----------



## Julien591 (31 Octobre 2008)

Mouai, mais par exemple mon synthé virtuel que j'ai en audio demande 3go de ram, mon quad core 2.4 est utilisée à 50%, et mes disques quand j'enregistre sont légèrement trop lent, 2*250go 7200 t/min en raid 0.

Donc, je vais certainement opter pour un MacBook Pro, Core 2 duo 2.8, 4go de ram
ssd 128go, Cette configuration est parfaite surtout que pour un prix qui se rapproche du MacPro la j'ai du ssd, mais j'installerai window XP en plus.

Et je revendrai mon kurzweil PC3X


----------



## Xa3r0 (31 Octobre 2008)

J'avais même pas vu que les MBP avaient une option SSD 128go. C'est très, très bon ça !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2008)

Julien591 a dit:


> Mouai, mais par exemple mon synthé virtuel que j'ai en audio demande 3go de ram, mon quad core 2.4 est utilisée à 50%, et mes disques quand j'enregistre sont légèrement trop lent, 2*250go 7200 t/min en raid 0.
> 
> Donc, je vais certainement opter pour un MacBook Pro, Core 2 duo 2.8, 4go de ram
> ssd 128go, Cette configuration est parfaite surtout que pour un prix qui se rapproche du MacPro la j'ai du ssd, mais j'installerai window XP en plus.
> ...



Il y a 2 jours, tu voulais une station de travail que tu puisses assembler toi-même, aujourd'hui tu veux un MBP ! Pourquoi pas, mais ce n'est pas vraiment le même usage.

Le MBP est une excellente machine, très sexy, mais qui n'offrira jamais l'évolutivité et la puissance de traitement d'un Mac Pro. L'inconvénient c'est qu'il te faudra impérativement lui adjoindre des disques externes, ça devient vite bordélique. Et il te sera beaucoup plus difficile de mettre en oeuvre du RAID.

Enfin c'est toi le patron...


----------



## Xa3r0 (31 Octobre 2008)

Un bon rack 3.5" en FW800 et 2 raptor en RAID0 et hop !!


----------



## Julien591 (31 Octobre 2008)

Oui mais de toute façon que ce soit le MacPro ou le MBP c'est pareil, je ne les monterai jamais moi même.

Je pense qu'il n'y a pas trop de différence a part le proco entre le MBP et le MP
le mac book pro:
 ram 4go 1066 ddr3
128go SSD
2.5 core 2 duo


MP
2.8 Xeon quad core
ram 4go 800 ddr2
500go 7200t/min

La configuration est trés proche, le MBP est mieux a part le proco, mais il suffit, c'est hyper limite mais ça va.
Le disque dur, c'est un pur régal.
La ram mieux que le MP.


----------



## krill (1 Novembre 2008)

A la maison un Mac Pro avec qui je peux tout faire ou presque

Au boulot, je viens juste de switcher mon Toshiba pour un MacBook Pro 15,4 pouces à 2,5ghz. Une promo des "anciens" MacBook Pro qui viennent juste d'être remplacé par les nouveaux avec dalles brillantes. Je préférait la dalle mat.

Bref tout ça pour dire que un Mac Pro est SUPER evolutif et aura une durée de vie d'utilisation beaucoup plus longue qu'un simple iMac ou qu'un MacBook ou MacBook Pro.

C'est ce que je pense et c'est ce que m'avait dit avant mon geste de folie de switcher un démonstrateur de la Fnac qui avait lui même un Mac Pro ancienne génération. Pour lui, il vallait mieux investir un bon coup car une achine Mac dure plus longtemps dans le temps que les PC et en plus le Mac Pro dans la gamme Apple permet d'aller très loin sans être limité. Bref, j'espère que vosu avez compris ce que j'ai écris

Une dernière chose. Au boulot, j'en ai marre de m'occuper des pc de ... qui n'arrête pas d'avoir des problèmes tous les jours. Alors, en premier j'ai switcher pour chez moi et là je viens de franchir le pas pour le boulot mais toujours pour ma Pomme Et pourtant j'en ai monté des pc puissants...

Tu viens du monde PC alors ne t'embettes pas et prends  toi un Mac Pro comme moi et là tu comprendra.

Kaporal, je pense te dira exactement la même chose.


----------



## ntx (1 Novembre 2008)

Julien591 a dit:


> Je pense qu'il n'y a pas trop de différence a part le proco entre le MBP et le MP


Si le bus de la carte mère, et ça change beaucoup de chose pour les performances. Ensuite les possibilités d'évolutions, quasi nulles sur un MBP (RAM et DD), complète sur un MP (RAM, DD, CG, et même processeurs)
Et pour le processeur ce n'est pas un détail : un Core 2 DualCore pour portable et un Xeon 4 Core ce n'est pas vraiment la même bête. 
Franchement si tu n'as pas d'impératif de mobilité, un MP de base monoprocesseur 4 Core à 2000  est bien plus performant qu'un MBP. Et d'ici janvier, tu as encore le temps de mettre quelques sous de côté, il y a Noël pour organiser une "collecte" :rateau:


----------



## Julien591 (1 Novembre 2008)

^^, oui, c'est encore dur, parce que en plus du MP il faudra que j'achète un M3, c'est un rack korg, pour la musique transportable pour mettre tous mes samples, mes sons etc....
Il coûte 1800euros.
Je fais des concert avec mon groupe.

alors qu'un MBP pas besoin de ça, ça prend encore moins de place que le rack korg, plus puissant, plus pratique.


La, c'est plus qu'une question de choix.


----------



## ntx (1 Novembre 2008)

C'est sûr que si tu veux emmener ton Mac en concert, le portable est plus approprié, le MP est quand même un _peu_ plus encombrant.


----------



## Julien591 (1 Novembre 2008)

oui, légèrement plus encombrant .


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (1 Novembre 2008)

Je crois qu'il serait bon de recentrer le débat:

Si tu as besoin d'un portable: Macbook Pro.
Si ton utilisation te permet d'utiliser un fixe: MacPro.

Compare pas les puissances des appareils, le MacPro aura largement l'avantage, d'autant que le Mbp comme l'iMac embarque des processeurs, carte mères et carte graphique de portable. (qui sont moins puissante que celle des tours)


----------



## Julien591 (1 Novembre 2008)

Moi choix est fait, dommage, je vais perdre de la puissance mais je me tourne vers un MPB,  successeur de mon pc, monté maison, quad core 2.4, MSI 8600GT passive, Carte mére rampage formula asus, 4go de mémoire vive dual channel corsair 1066, j'espére que les performances ne changeront pas trop^^.

Sinon, je sais pas si les portables Alienware, possèdent des composants comme pour les tours.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (1 Novembre 2008)

Julien591 a dit:


> Moi choix est fait, dommage, je vais perdre de la puissance mais je me tourne vers un MPB,  successeur de mon pc, monté maison, quad core 2.4, MSI 8600GT passive, Carte mére rampage formula asus, 4go de mémoire vive dual channel corsair 1066, j'espére que les performances ne changeront pas trop^^.
> 
> Sinon, je sais pas si les portables Alienware, possèdent des composants comme pour les tours.


Les performances vont prendre un sacré coup.


----------



## Julien591 (1 Novembre 2008)

NON NON pitié, non, mais j'ai besoin de performance lol, mes logiciels utilisent plus de la moitié des ressources de mon pc actuel!

Snif.....


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (1 Novembre 2008)

Julien591 a dit:


> NON NON pitié, non, mais j'ai besoin de performance lol, mes logiciels utilisent plus de la moitié des ressources de mon pc actuel!
> 
> Snif.....


Et ne t'attend pas à une "petite" baisse.


----------



## Julien591 (1 Novembre 2008)

NON   NON  NON ^^, encore SNIF

Mais j'y crois pas il n'est quand même pas pourri, SSD 128go, Core 2 duo 2.5 etc....


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (1 Novembre 2008)

Non mais ton ordinateur est une bête de course à comparer. 
Là tu as un vrai quad-core, avec une vraie carte graphique. Le macbook pro à un dual core de portable, et une cg de portable. Si tu emploie 50% des capacités de ton ordinateur actuellement, je crois qu'il y a un risque important de dégringolade avec le mbp.


----------



## Julien591 (1 Novembre 2008)

Mouai, j'ai vu les PC Alienware, ils sont bien mais beaucoup trop chére, mais un portable c'est si agréable, je peux travailler mes sons le balader facilement quand j'en ai besoin ou je veux.


----------



## Julien591 (1 Novembre 2008)

Mais la carte graphique du MBP est mieux que la mienne. Les disques dur aussi.
La ram aussi.
Sauf la carte mère est le processeur.


----------



## Julien591 (1 Novembre 2008)

Pour le même prix, je peux avoir un alienware,NVidia® GeForce® Go 8600M GT - 256 Mo + Intel® Core 2 Extreme X9000, 2,8 GHz, 6 Mo de Cache, 800 MHz FSB + 4 Go DDR2 SO-DIMM bicanal à 667 MHz - 2 x 2048 Mo +250 Go 7 200 tr/mn SATA avec Free Fall Protection


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (1 Novembre 2008)

Julien591 a dit:


> Mais la carte graphique du MBP est mieux que la mienne. Les disques dur aussi.
> La ram aussi.
> Sauf la carte mère est le processeur.


Non pas du tout, la version fixe de la 8600 que tu as est toujours meilleur que la nouvelle  9600M GT  (M signifie mobile) 

Je pourrai mal te conseiller en PC, j'en ai trop peu utilisé. Simplement, est-ce que tu t'es assuré que tes logiciels PC ont un équivalent sur le mac avant de switcher? 
Os X est très différent de Windows, en général on ne switch pas pour la configuration matériel mais pour l'Os. 
Dernière chose, tu as une très bonne tour fixe, bien supérieur à tout ce que tu pourras trouver en portable! Si tu as besoin de mobilité, vas y sans hésiter, mais soit prêt à sacrifier les performances. Egalement, si en utilisation normal tu prend 50% des capacité de ton PC actuel, tu risque de pas tenir très longtemps sur batterie. Enfin tant que tu as la possibilité de te brancher quelque part, ce n'est pas un problème.


----------



## Julien591 (1 Novembre 2008)

Oui mes logiciels tournent sur les Macs, de toute façon ils sont obliger de tourner sur les Macs parce que dans les studios de musique ils ont que des MacPro.

Mais si j'étais sur que les performances ne baisseraient pas, bin moi choix serai fait, mais si les performances baissent énormément, mais je sais pas, pour que je sache de combien elles baissent il faudrai un test des deux machines mais y en pas pas ^^.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (1 Novembre 2008)

Julien591 a dit:


> Oui mes logiciels tournent sur les Macs, de toute façon ils sont obliger de tourner sur les Macs parce que dans les studios de musique ils ont que des MacPro.
> 
> Mais si j'étais sur que les performances ne baisseraient pas, bin moi choix serai fait, mais si les performances baissent énormément, mais je sais pas, pour que je sache de combien elles baissent il faudrai un test des deux machines mais y en pas pas ^^.


Bien il n'y en a pas parce que justement il n'y a pas grand monde pour accorder un quelconque crédit à un test opposant un portable et une tour. Comme on dit, comparons ce qui est comparable.


----------



## Julien591 (1 Novembre 2008)

Oui, mais enfait la je tourne en rond, un coup je dit ok je revend pour un mac pro, un autre je me dit vaut mieux acheter un MBP en plus je veux faire ingénieur du son donc il me faudra bientôt un pc portable pour mes études.

Mais si mes logiciels tournent sans problème, que je ne sente pas que le MBP est ralenti ok je le prend.
Je vais aller voir la configuration qu'il faut pour mes logiciels.


----------



## Julien591 (1 Novembre 2008)

déjà pour sonar:
http://www.playback.fr/cakewalk-sonar_8_producer-53253.html
un logiciel que je vais bientôt acheter il y a aucun problème.
Et pour DIGIDESIGN PRO TOOLS M-POWERED 7 ça passe sur le MBP

La je lis des articles, ou des avis sur les logiciels audio et tous ceux qui ons posté ces avis ont des MacBook ou MacBook Pro et ça tourne sans probléme jusqu'a 24piste simultanée alors que moi j'en ai besoin que de 5.


----------



## Julien591 (1 Novembre 2008)

Au fait Atlante merci de me répondre aussi sympathiquement, et aussi rapidement !
Merci! 
^^
ça c'est du Forum !


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (1 Novembre 2008)

Pas de quoi! 

Oui ça tournera sans problème, mais ne t'attend pas au même performance qu'avec ton PC! Bref le mbp est une bête de course, mais reste un portable. Si tu veux un portable et que tu es sûr de vouloir Mac Os, alors c'est probablement le meilleur choix possible. (en prenant en compte la concurrence pc). Après, le mbp c'est l'idéal, tu peux tirer dessus tant que tu veux, mais tu risque de manquer d'imagination pour le surcharger. 
Je connais le dilemne Macbook Pro-- MacPro, je suis passé par là aussi, et actuellement j'ai un macbook pro! 
Ceci dit changer ton PC Quad-core pour prendre un MacPro quadcore, question performance brut, je ne crois pas que ce soit si avantageux. (sans prendre en compte mac os) 
Faire un tandem PC-Macbook Pro aurait plus de sens!

Par contre pour les études, je déconseille le Macbook Pro. Fragile + 15,4 pouces. C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je viens de commander un Macbook air.  Dans ton cas, vois ça comme un argument pour le MacPro.  (le macbook air étant vraiment trop sous-équipé pour ton utilisation)


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (1 Novembre 2008)

Grrr doublon


----------



## Julien591 (1 Novembre 2008)

J'avais lu que le MacBook Pro était mil fois plus solide que le MBA


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (1 Novembre 2008)

Julien591 a dit:


> J'avais lu que le MacBook Pro était mil fois plus solide que le MBA


Le Macbook Air a l'immense avantage de ne pas avoir de superdrive (qui est l'élément le plus fragile du macbook pro). 
Un superdrive sous une coque aluminium, au moindre choc, si la coque s'enfonce d'1mm sur 1mm carré du côté droit du trackpad, c'est mort! Les CD ne s'ejectent plus. 
Le Macbook Air a moins d'éléments, il est donc selon moi plus resistant à un usage étudiant "normal". Avec une housse de protection y'a rien à craindre.
Et puis bon, le MBP est assez lourd comparé au MBA, mon épaule proteste vigoureusement.


----------



## Julien591 (1 Novembre 2008)

heu....hhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

aie aie, va faloir que j'y fasse gaffe.
Mais les disque dur sont aussi des SSD donc plus solide, mais je ne pense pas que a coque s'enfonce si facilement.

C'est pas tout ça mais je vais aller me coucher ^^.
Bon bin bonne nuit ;-).


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (1 Novembre 2008)

Julien591 a dit:


> heu....hhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> aie aie, va faloir que j'y fasse gaffe.
> Mais les disque dur sont aussi des SSD donc plus solide, mais je ne pense pas que a coque s'enfonce si facilement.
> ...


 J'ai déjà changer 2 fois le topcase de mon précédent macbook pro. Mon nouveau macbook pro, lui aussi, commence à avoir le même problème.  Je fais attention pourtant. La seule précaution que je ne prend pas c'est de trimballer le mbp dans une sacoche à part. (innenvisageable) Il va dans mon sac dans une housse avec mes livres.
Sur ce, bonne nuit


----------



## Julien591 (1 Novembre 2008)

aie, et ça coute chére la réparation ??
A oui j'ai oublié de dire je me suis réveillé ^^


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (2 Novembre 2008)

Julien591 a dit:


> aie, et ça coute chére la réparation ??
> A oui j'ai oublié de dire je me suis réveillé ^^


Bien la première fois 800&#8364;, la deuxième j'ai renoncé à la réparation pour acheter un nouveau modèle. Le Superdrive de ce nouveau modèle peine également quelque peu à ejecter des CD. 

Tiens j'ai fais des photos, pour illustrer la fragilité de l'appareil:












Comme tu le vois, il n'y pas vraiment de trace de choc, mais l'entré du superdrive est quelque peu voilé. (1mm) C'est le troisième qui me fait le coup. Là il est encore utilisable (il peine parfois), 1/5 ème de mm de plus, et ce n'est plus le cas. Tout ça pour dire qu'un Macbook Pro en cours te complique la vie plus que n'importe quel autre portable.  Quoique je m'abstiendrai d'étendre mon commentaire aux nouveaux modèles, peut être que la coque unibody se voile moins facilement.


----------



## Xa3r0 (2 Novembre 2008)

Un MBP bien boosté en RAM + un SSD 128go. Il y a de quoi le pousser un peux avant de trouver les limites. 

C'est sûr que le MP faudra encore plus le pousser pour les trouver mais bon pourquoi prendre plus gros, si moins cher et moins lourd te suffise. C'est claire que pour les études tu vas pas trimballer ton MP (+ de 20klg), donc plutôt MBP.

Pour les Up-grade, un MP n'est pas énormément mieux lotit que le MBP.

Dans un MBP tu peux changer la RAM et le DD.
Dand le MP, la RAM, le DD et ... bah c'est à peux près tout. Tu auras la possibilité de changer le GPU mais bon c'est pas pour le choix qu'il y a. Sans passer par du flashage au autre bidouilles, le choix est ridicule par rapport au monde PC. Pour le CPU c'est quand même très aléatoire (1 chance sur 2 qu'il y est des problèmes).
La seul chose qui est vraiment un plus par rapport au portable et iMac, c'est la possibilité de rajouté des cartes PCI-E. Ca c'est un vrai plus, mais pour le reste ...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (2 Novembre 2008)

Xa3r0 a dit:


> Un MBP bien boosté en RAM + un SSD 128go. Il y a de quoi le pousser un peux avant de trouver les limites.


Oui mais non, dans le cas présent, je considère la configuration de son PC comme proche de celle du MacPro entrée de gamme qu'il hésite à acheter. Or, il le fait déjà souffrir. Donc il devrait arriver à toucher facilement les limites du Mabook Pro.
Egalement: c'est petit un disque de 128 GO. Si jamais tu as besoin de faire une partition bootcamp pour installer windows, ça va aller très vite.. (tu dois soustraire de la mémoire définitivement à celle alloué à ta partition Os X. Minimum 30go pour en avoir 15 de libres d'entrée sur XP. )


----------



## Xa3r0 (2 Novembre 2008)

Mouai, faut pas oublier que sur son PC (quasi équivalent au MP de base) il y à ... Windows. Le système y est pour beaucoup. Mon iBook 12" G4 1ghz tourne plus vite que le PC de ma soeur (ex mien) qui à un P4 3ghz.

Ensuite pour la partoche BootCamp c'est vrai que 128 c'est peut. Mais il peut faire une grosse partoche Windows s'il utilise beaucoup windows et opter pour un DDE 2,5" et Booter dessus quand il à besoin d'OS X. Je fais booter mon PowerBook sur mon iPod 3G 20go. C'est lent mais c'est à imputé à la lenteur des DD 1,8", mais ça tourne.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (2 Novembre 2008)

Xa3r0 a dit:


> Mouai, faut pas oublier que sur son PC (quasi équivalent au MP de base) il y à ... Windows. Le système y est pour beaucoup. Mon iBook 12" G4 1ghz tourne plus vite que le PC de ma soeur (ex mien) qui à un P4 3ghz.


Non on peut pas tout mettre sur le dos de windows, c'est trop facile.   Et puis là tu compare un PPC avec un X86. 
Une application lourde reste une application lourde quelques soit l'os, ça ne changera strictement rien.


----------



## Xa3r0 (2 Novembre 2008)

Mouai, chui pas du genre à taper gratuitement sur Windows car j'ai switcher intégralement il n'y à pas si longtemps que ça. Mais j'ai testé sur toshop, qui n'est pas un apli super légère.

J'ai fais un an d'étude dans le graphisme sur mon iBook, puis j'ai eu l'ocaz' d'acheter une licence toshop PC pas cher en me disant que sur un PC plus récent et plus puissant ça irais mieux. J'ai été déçus. J'ai finalement branché l'écran de mon PC sur l'iBook qui était plus rapide malgré sont ancienneté et ça faible puissance.

Après j'ai jamais testé sur une apli son, donc je peux pas dire ....


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (2 Novembre 2008)

Oui mais on ne peut pas comparer directement un pentium 4 3ghz x86 avec un PPC 1ghz. Ce ne sont pas les mêmes architectures de processeurs.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2008)

Xa3r0 a dit:


> Pour les Up-grade, un MP n'est pas énormément mieux lotit que le MBP.
> 
> Dans un MBP tu peux changer la RAM et le DD.
> Dand le MP, la RAM, le DD et ... bah c'est à peux près tout. Tu auras la possibilité de changer le GPU mais bon c'est pas pour le choix qu'il y a. Sans passer par du flashage au autre bidouilles, le choix est ridicule par rapport au monde PC. Pour le CPU c'est quand même très aléatoire (1 chance sur 2 qu'il y est des problèmes).
> La seul chose qui est vraiment un plus par rapport au portable et iMac, c'est la possibilité de rajouté des cartes PCI-E. Ca c'est un vrai plus, mais pour le reste ...



Je te trouve excessif dans ton propos : dans un Mac Pro, on peut installer 32 Go de RAM (4 dans un MBP) et 4 To de disque (500 Go dans un MBP). On peut mettre des disques à 7200, 10000, 15000 tours (SATA ou SAS). On peut lui adjoindre une carte RAID, un second SuperDrive, 2 ou 3 cartes graphiques, 5 ou 6 écrans, et j'en passe. Essaie de changer le DD d'un ancien MBP et tu vas comprendre ta douleur : dans un MP, on fait ça en 5 mn chrono. 

Tout ça pour dire que le débat de ce topic est devenu stérile, Atlante l'a bien fait remarquer : un portable ne sera jamais l'équivalent d'une machine de bureau, ni en terme de puissance, ni en terme d'évolutivité. Un portable, c'est un ordinateur qu'on trimballe partout avec soi, c'est une machine qui répond surtout à une contrainte de mobilité. Le MBP est un portable fabuleux, élégant et performant, mais ce n'est pas une station de travail...

Si Julien a un besoin de mobilité : MBP. S'il veut travailler chez lui avec une belle machine puissante et évolutive : MP. Il aurait été plus judicieux de déplacer ce topic vers la section "Switch et conseils d'achat". Salutations.


----------



## Julien591 (2 Novembre 2008)

Quand tu dis que le MBP n'est pas une station de travaille, si on peut en faire une station de travaille, tous mes logiciels passent, il n'y en a qu'un qui est limite mais ça passe, quelqu'un a ce logiciel et il le fait tourner sur un MBP.
Je peux lui rajouter un écran + souris + claviers sans fil, je pose le MBP dans un coin et c'est identique à un pc de bureau.


----------



## ntx (2 Novembre 2008)

Julien591 a dit:


> Je peux lui rajouter un écran + souris + claviers sans fil, je pose le MBP dans un coin et c'est identique à un pc de bureau.


Non ça reste un portable avec un écran externe  Les technologies utilisées dans les portables (et des iMac ou minis) ne sont pas les même que celles des MP ou Xserve : ça reste dans tous les cas moins performant.


----------



## Julien591 (2 Novembre 2008)

Oui, mais si ce Mac me suffit et que je rajoute tout ça, je peux le considérer un station de travail ^^.
Au fait merci pour tous ces messages, j'ai de la lecture ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (2 Novembre 2008)

Pas de quoi!
Mais il ne sera pas du niveau de ton PC actuel.   D'où l'idée de le conserver pour l'utiliser comme station de travail, et de lui adjoindre un Macbook Pro.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2008)

Julien591 a dit:


> Quand tu dis que le MBP n'est pas une station de travaille, si on peut en faire une station de travaille, tous mes logiciels passent, il n'y en a qu'un qui est limite mais ça passe, quelqu'un a ce logiciel et il le fait tourner sur un MBP.
> Je peux lui rajouter un écran + souris + claviers sans fil, je pose le MBP dans un coin et c'est identique à un pc de bureau.



Par "station de travail" (workstation) il faut comprendre "ordinateur à hautes performances conçu pour des tâches nécessitant une forte puissance de calcul". Le MacPro est la seule "workstation" du catalogue Apple. Le MBP est un portable professionnel mais pas une workstation, sa puissance de calcul étant "standard" (on trouve des Core2Duo à 2,5Ghz dans des PC à 700 euros, c'est beaucoup plus rare de voir des Xeon Harpertown...)

Ce qui compte c'est que tu puisses bosser convenablement. Un logiciel de musique (comme Ableton Live ou Logic Studio) tournera parfaitement sur ton MBP, mais pas aussi vite que sur un MP et sans le confort du stockage de masse interne ou d'une RAM à 8 ou 16 Go. 

Autre point important : un MBP ça chauffe énormément lorsqu'on le sollicite beaucoup. Un MP, ça ne bronche pas d'un poil. Pour te donner un ordre d'idée, lorsque je fais du calcul 3D pendant 3h sur mon MP, son CPU grimpe à 38°-40°. Sur mon MacBook, il atteint 82° et ses ventilos tournent comme des dingues...


----------



## Julien591 (2 Novembre 2008)

ouai, 82° c'est chaud chaud ça.
Mais bon, j'ai besoin d'un pc qui peut tout faire, donc être baladé de temps en temps, des taches multimédias, du mumuse ^^, et agréable ou l'on peut passer 7h de suite dessus.


----------



## Julien591 (3 Novembre 2008)

Ha j'ai une autre solution, comme les MBP est trés chére est je ne pourrai pas acheter d'écrans a part, bin j'achèterai le MB qui n'est pas beaucoup moins bien et j'achèterai l'écran LED d'apple.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (3 Novembre 2008)

Julien591 a dit:


> Ha j'ai une autre solution, comme les MBP est trés chére est je ne pourrai pas acheter d'écrans a part, bin j'achèterai le MB qui n'est pas beaucoup moins bien et j'achèterai l'écran LED d'apple.


Attention là tu dégringole en performance! Snow Leopard devrait permettre de décharger des calculs sur la carte graphique, avec le macbook tu perd déjà cet avantage. Ton PC actuel est vraiment beaucoup plus puissant, donc si tu prend un portable, garde le.


----------



## Julien591 (3 Novembre 2008)

aie, ouai......
Bon bon bon, j'ai encore une meilleure idée, je vais d'abord vendre mon pc et aprés je verrai combien d'argent j'aurais^^.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (3 Novembre 2008)

Julien591 a dit:


> aie, ouai......
> Bon bon bon, j'ai encore une meilleure idée, je vais d'abord vendre mon pc et aprés je verrai combien d'argent j'aurais^^.


Bonne idée. Par contre vue tes premiers posts et la configuration de ton ordi, tu seras forcément perdant si tu prend un portable ou iMac Apple, et pas de peu.

Pour un usage académique, le Macbook Pro n'est clairement pas l'idéal. Pourquoi pas t'orienter si tu le peux vers un MacPro + eee pc? Soit sûr de toi si tu vend ton PC, seul un Macpro pourra te ramener vers un semblant des performances que tu as déjà.


----------



## Julien591 (3 Novembre 2008)

Ouaij je ne sais pas, il faut que je réfléchisse.
Mais pourquoi je MBP n'est pas adapté pour usage académique a part la taille, le poid et la fragilité qui ne sont pas un problème pour moi.


----------



## Xa3r0 (3 Novembre 2008)

Les nouveau MBP en allu usiné sont plus solide.


----------



## Julien591 (3 Novembre 2008)

ooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

http://www.alienware.fr/configurator_pages/m17.aspx?SysCode=PC-FR-LT-M17&SubCode=SKU-DEFAULT

quad core en mettant toute la configuration au max suf la carte graphique

Prix 2800


Ha ouai par contre............. ce sont des boulets y a pas l'option SSD ..snif..
Et il est juste un peu HORRIBLE!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (3 Novembre 2008)

Julien591 a dit:


> Ouaij je ne sais pas, il faut que je réfléchisse.
> Mais pourquoi je MBP n'est pas adapté pour usage académique a part la taille, le poid et la fragilité qui ne sont pas un problème pour moi.


C'est mon avis, je le subis à l'uni tous les jours en attendant mon MBA, c'est une galère. J'ai peur de le détruire à force de le glisser dans mon sac (même dans une four) entre mes livres de law. Enfin si tu comptes prendre une sacoche à part de ton sac d'études pour le transporter en cours, pourquoi pas... Mais pour un usage academique (prendre des notes etc), c'est pas vraiment le modèle que je conseillerais. J'ai eu des iBook avant, des macbook, et clairement sur ce point je les préfèrais. 

Bref, c'est une machine géniale, mais bon, pour moi l'uni avec elle c'est terminé. Vivement que le mba arrive. :love:


----------



## Julien591 (3 Novembre 2008)

En fait j'ai regardé un peu les prix du MacPro c'est vraiment cher pour ce que c'est.
Pour un prix équivalent (2100&#8364 j'ai:

http://www.cdiscount.com/informatiq..._-PERFORMANCE-_-RUE-HARDWARE.COM 354408-_-N/A

http://www.cdiscount.com/informatiq..._-PERFORMANCE-_-RUE-HARDWARE.COM 354408-_-N/A

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/composant/showdetl.cfm?Product_ID=412056#xtorAL-25

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/composant/showdetl.cfm?Product_ID=439194#xtorAL-25

Et bien sur un disque dur SSD 128 go


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (3 Novembre 2008)

C'est la différence entre Windows et Os X. 
Si tu es intéressé uniquement par la puissance brut, c'est une mauvaise décision de prendre un mac de façon général. On comparera rarement un PC à un mac question prix pour la simple raison que le PC tourne sur windows. Maintenant mise à part ça il ne faut pas trop se fier au ghz, les processeur Hapertown Xeon du MacPro sont bien plus performant que les Core2duo.
Mais bref, si tu veux de la puissance brute, le seul mac qui te conviendra c'est le MacPro.

Enfin c'est une question de choix. Déjà assure toi que Mac Os est le système qui te convient, quand c'est le cas en général on ne compare même plus avec les ordis PC. Bref je dis pour t'éviter une déception.


----------



## Julien591 (3 Novembre 2008)

Heu, je peux mettre linux, hé c'est pas core 2 duo mais core 2 extrême ^^
Ha oui qu'en dit tu de L'alienware ??
Je vais attendre le Nehalem d'intel


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (3 Novembre 2008)

Excellent!
 Mais je suis inquiet pour l'autonomie et la portabilité de la machine. Là tu tappes dans le transportable. Pour moi ça n'a aucun interêt, j'ai déjà donné.  Pour l'université c'est inutilisable (à mon avis), et pour travailler ça ne rivalisera jamais avec un MacPro.
C'est aussi un calvaire à déplacer, et même très vite tu abandonnera l'idée à cause de l'autonomie. 
Le meilleur choix ne resultera pas d'un compromis puissance/portabilité. C'est jamais le cas. Enfin partir sur la voie de trouver un PC portable aussi puissant qu'un macpro ou que ton PC, je dirais que c'est sans issue. Hélas. :rateau:


----------



## Julien591 (3 Novembre 2008)

http://www.apple.com/fr/mac/
Ho regarde ça donne encore plus envie d'acheter un MBP lol


----------



## Julien591 (3 Novembre 2008)

Tu avais dit que je pouvais tout changer dans le MP hé enfait non par exemple si j'ai envie de mettre deux cartes graphiques ATI HD4870 je peux pas c'est pas compatible mac etc....


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (3 Novembre 2008)

Julien591 a dit:


> Tu avais dit que je pouvais tout changer dans le MP hé enfait non par exemple si j'ai envie de mettre deux cartes graphiques ATI HD4870 je peux pas c'est pas compatible mac etc....


Il ne me semble pas avoir parlé de choix de carte?  C'était quelqu'un d'autres il me semble?  Tant qu'elles sont flashé Mac elles marcheront. Y'a quand même pas mal de choix, mais moins que sur PC. Ceci dit c'est largement suffisant pour avoir la meilleur dans chaque catégorie de prix. Mais ceci dit oui, je serais d'accord avec moi même (si c'est moi qui ait dit ça ), tu peux mettre toutes les cartes que tu veux sur un MacPro. Par contre je raisonne en Mac-user. C'est à dire que les trucs en dehors du marché mac, faite pour les PC, ça ne m'interesse pas et ça n'existe pas. 
Ce qui est certains c'est qu'il n'y a pas pour toi un grand intérêt à mettre deux cg, le macpro ne gère pas le *crossfire*. La carte supplémentaire est là pour gérer un écran supplémentaire, c'est tout. 

Maintenant revendre ton PC pour passer vers un macbook ou un mbp, je ne sais pas si c'est une très bonne idée. Tu as intérêt d'être sûr que tu vas aimer Os X, parce que c'est vraiment un gros sacrificies en termes de performance. 
Ce qui m'inquiète c'est que t'as l'air de lorgner pas mal du côté des PC p), et un passage sur mac ne se fait pas sur des questions de configuration ou de puissance. Si tu as envie de prendre un mac mais qu'un PC doté d'une plus grande attractivité prix/perf te fais douté, le mieux est peut être encore de rester avec un PC. Enfin je dis ça, si tu revend ta bête de course pour un macbook, ou macbook pro à la rigueur, sois vraiment sûr que tu pourras t'adapter à Os X!
A la rigueur avec un Mac Pro c'est pas une grosse partition de Bootcamp qui le fera pleurer, vue la capacité de stockage théorique qu'il peut avoir. 
Bref personnellement un de mes choix dont je suis le moins sûr a été de prendre un Macbook Pro au lieu d'un Macpro + Macbook. Aujourd'hui je retourne vers cette solution en prenant un MBA en complément du MBP.


----------



## Julien591 (3 Novembre 2008)

j'hésite entre le monde PC est Mac car sur les pc je peux mettre linux, dpnc si j'ai la possibilité d'avoir un PC beaucoup plus puissant que le MP et que je peux monter moi même, je pense que je me tournerai vers PC+LINUX

Mais bon, ce que me fais me plus de peine c'est que sur aucun mac il y a la carte graphique ATI HD4870 ou même une autre mais puissante.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2008)

Je crois surtout que notre ami ne sait pas du tout ce qu'il veut. D'abord intéressé par le Mac Pro, il  veut ensuite un portable type MBP. Et comme c'est cher, il se rabat sur un simple MB avec écran externe. Puis il hésite à nouveau pour... un PC. Tantôt un Mac, tantôt un PC. Tantôt un fixe, tantôt un portable...

1- Mon cher Julien, si ton budget est vraiment serré, alors oublie le catalogue Apple. Les macs sont de très belles machines, performantes, dotées d'un système en béton, mais elles sont chères, beaucoup plus chères qu'un PC de puissance équivalente. C'est le prix de la qualité de fabrication (même si parfois, il y a des problèmes...) et du design. 

2- Le Mac Pro n'est pas une machine de bureau standard, mais une workstation. C'est l'équivalent Mac d'une station Dell Precision par exemple. Ces machines sont construites autour de processeurs Xeon très onéreux et de cartes mères spécifiques très chères elles aussi. Tu ne peux pas comparer un Mac Pro avec un HP Pavilion ou un PC "standard", cette comparaison est absurde (c'est comme comparer une Formule 1 avec une voiture de série).

3- Un portable et un fixe ne sont pas comparables non plus. Le premier est léger, transportable mais aussi fragile, moins performant et moins évolutif que le fixe. Ce dernier est puissant mais on ne peut pas l'emmener avec soi... Tu ne peux pas avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre.

4- Un bon conseil : documente-toi sur le Mac, essaie-le, teste-le mais ne saute pas dans l'inconnu en lisant simplement les recommandations de 2 ou 3 gars sur ce forum. Va en magasin, et fais-toi une idée.

Salutations.


----------



## Julien591 (3 Novembre 2008)

Ouai, 
Si je prend une workstation

le mac pro est trop chére pour ce que c'est, enfin je préfére encore prendre un PC aussi puissant avec linux(c'est vraiment super stable)


Si je prend un portable:

sans hésitation le MBP


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (3 Novembre 2008)

Je dirais que ça dépend de besoins! Le Mac Pro est vraiment très bien placé sur le marché des workstations question prix/perf. Après comparé à un PC que tu assembles toi même, où tu peux faire des écos sur la CM, le proc, la Ram et les ventilos pour prendre une meilleure carte graphique, là il ne rivalise plus.  
C'est la différence entre une workstation pur et un PC puissant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2008)

Julien591 a dit:


> Ouai,
> Si je prend une workstation
> 
> le mac pro est trop chére pour ce que c'est, enfin je préfére encore prendre un PC aussi puissant avec linux(c'est vraiment super stable)
> ...



Tout cela ne me semble pas cohérent. Dire que le MP est "cher pour ce que c'est" est faux. Va voir le prix d'un Dell Précision ou d'une station HP professionnelle et tu verras que le MP est bon marché... Par contre, je dirais sans hésiter que le MBP est cher pour ce que c'est ! La plupart des constructeurs de PC peuvent faire un portable aussi puissant que le MBP pour bien moins cher.

Mais bon, pour en revenir à ton cas, je trouve que ta réflexion est curieuse. Comme le MP est cher, tu te rabats sur un PC. Par contre, si tu prends un portable, tu choisis le plus cher d'entre eux ! Avoue que c'est quand même bizarre comme choix. Et ce qui m'inquiète c'est que tu ne sais pas si tu vas acheter un PC ou un Mac... Ce topic part un peu en c..... du coup.

Atlante : un MP est avant tout une machine de calcul professionnelle, pas une console de jeux. Ce qui explique son prix et son positionnement dans la gamme Apple. Et contrairement à ce que tu dis, avoir une énorme carte graphique ne fait pas forcément une machine rapide. Sauf si on est joueur.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (3 Novembre 2008)

Kaporal5 a dit:


> Tout cela ne me semble pas cohérent. Dire que le MP est "cher pour ce que c'est" est faux. Va voir le prix d'un Dell Précision ou d'une station HP professionnelle et tu verras que le MP est bon marché... Par contre, je dirais sans hésiter que le MBP est cher pour ce que c'est ! La plupart des constructeurs de PC peuvent faire un portable aussi puissant que le MBP pour bien moins cher.
> 
> Mais bon, pour en revenir à ton cas, je trouve que ta réflexion est curieuse. Comme le MP est cher, tu te rabats sur un PC. Par contre, si tu prends un portable, tu choisis le plus cher d'entre eux ! Avoue que c'est quand même bizarre comme choix. Et ce qui m'inquiète c'est que tu ne sais pas si tu vas acheter un PC ou un Mac... Ce topic part un peu en c..... du coup.


+1!
Par contre c'est jamais trop tard pour hésiter.   Mais restons cohérent, si un PC fixe te convient mieux qu'un Mac fixe, il en ira de même pour un PC portable. 



> Atlante : un MP est avant tout une machine de calcul professionnelle, pas une console de jeux. Ce qui explique son prix et son positionnement dans la gamme Apple. Et contrairement à ce que tu dis, avoir une énorme carte graphique ne fait pas forcément une machine rapide. Sauf si on est joueur.


@Kaporal: Tu as compris ou lu ce que j'ai écris? Je me pose vraiment la question, je n'ai pas prétendu une minute ce que tu me rapporte. Relis mes posts avec plus d'attention donc.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> +1!
> Par contre c'est jamais trop tard pour hésiter.   Mais restons cohérent, si un PC fixe te convient mieux qu'un Mac fixe, il en ira de même pour un PC portable.
> 
> @Kaporal: Tu as compris ou lu ce que j'ai écris? Je me pose vraiment la question, j'ai pas insinué une seule fois ce que tu me reporte. Relis mes posts avec plus d'attention donc.



Oui j'ai bien lu ta phrase et elle est assez ambigüe. Relis-la. On a l'impression que tu insinues qu'en économisant sur le proc, la ram et en mettant une grosse CG dans un PC, le MacPro ne rivalise plus. Et je dis : non ce n'est pas forcément vrai.

Désolé si j'ai mal compris, mes excuses.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (3 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:
			
		

> Après comparé à un PC que tu assembles toi même, où tu peux faire des écos sur la CM, le proc, la Ram et les ventilos pour prendre une meilleure carte graphique, là il ne rivalise plus.


Ok d'acc c'est tout le contraire , donc:
Pour moi il y a serveur, workstation et "pc puissant": Un PC puissant peut être plus avantageux pour des coûts plus faibles sur certaines application puisqu'on peut prendre des ram, des cm, des processeurs de bien moins bonne qualité. L'argent sauvé sera réinvestit dans la carte graphique, parce que sans se leurrer, c'est toujours ça qui sauve les meubles sur les PC puissant. Le PC puissant aurra donc de bien meilleurs résultat dans des test de 3D (ou plus simplement jeux) car la carte graphique est tout ce qui compte. Par contre il n'équivaudra jamais une workstation, justement parce qu'on a économisé sur tous les éléments qui le composent sauf la CG.  Un MacPro reste beaucoup plus puissant pour un usage professionnel que n'importe quel autre PC quad-core à n'importe quel fréquence. Par contre si c'est pour avoir des performances très élevé en test 3d (ou jeux plus simplement), alors oui le MacPro est très chère pour ce qu'il est, puisqu'on peut faire facilement mieux avec 1200.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Ok d'acc c'est tout le contraire , donc:
> Pour moi il y a serveur, workstation et "pc puissant": Un PC puissant peut être plus avantageux pour des coûts plus faibles sur certaines application puisqu'on peut prendre des ram, des cm, des processeurs de bien moins bonne qualité. L'argent sauvé sera réinvestit dans la carte graphique, parce que sans se leurrer, c'est toujours ça qui sauve les meubles sur les PC puissant. Le PC puissant aurra donc de bien meilleurs résultat dans des test de 3D (ou plus simplement jeux) car la carte graphique est tout ce qui compte. Par contre il n'équivaudra jamais une workstation, justement parce qu'on a économisé sur tous les éléments qui le composent sauf la CG.  Un MacPro reste beaucoup plus puissant pour un usage professionnel que n'importe quel autre PC quad-core à n'importe quel fréquence. Par contre si c'est pour avoir des performances très élevé en test 3d (ou jeux plus simplement), alors oui le MacPro est très chère pour ce qu'il est, puisqu'on peut faire facilement mieux avec 1200.



+1. On se comprend donc.


----------



## Julien591 (3 Novembre 2008)

Heu, non le PC que je vous ai montré avec les liens est plus performant en tout que le MP sauf le système qui est moins bien, quoi que Linux c'est génial.


----------



## Julien591 (3 Novembre 2008)

Ha et puis ce que je n'ai pas pour le Mac Pro c'est que on est limité voir tréetrée limité pour changer les composants.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (3 Novembre 2008)

Non, le Macpro et ses xeon gardent globalement largement l'avantage. A part pour la carte graphique, mais là, c'est pas compliqué de faire mieux.  Le MacPro octo-coeurs actuel est en fin de vie ceci dit, on peut s'attendre à un revamp soit en même temps que les iMac (mardi?), soit en janvier. 

Linux c'est génial, mais faut pas avoir peur du terminal.  C'est deux conception de l'informatique complètement différente, c'est pour ça que je te mettais en garde. Si tu n'as pas le temps de t'occuper de ton ordi, Mac Os est vraiment parfait. Si tu aimes bidouiller partout, ça reste également génial puisque c'est aussi un Unix. Mais bon, soit ça convient soit ça ne convient pas, j'ai aussi vus des posts alarmant de switchers désabusé.  
Personellement, c'est psychologique, j'ai toujours été sur mac et je ne n'oserai pas faire mes études avec autres choses. (windows, comme tu l'as dis, c'est insuportable; et linux parce qu'il n'y a pas de sécurité anti-bétises de l'utilisateur. Et j'ai pas le temps non plus de me casser la tête sur un terminal. Ni la volonté )


> Ha et puis ce que je n'ai pas pour le Mac Pro c'est que on est limité voir tréetrée limité pour changer les composants.


 Oui et non. Tu peux tout changer. Après c'est une question de perspective, tu viens du monde PC, c'est normal que tu voies encore toutes les possibilités d'évolution qu'à un PC. Les Mac-users eux n'y font pas attention parce que ce n'est pas le même univers/produit/mentalité. Bref il n'ira pas regarder chez Audi les systèmes de refroidissement liquide en se demandant comment il va pouvoir le greffer sur son ordi.


----------



## Julien591 (3 Novembre 2008)

Oui dés fois linux c'est ******

Je pensais que les procos extrême étaient mieux que les procos xeon


----------



## ntx (3 Novembre 2008)

Julien591 a dit:


> Je pensais que les procos extrême étaient mieux que les procos xeon


Les Xeon sont les hauts de gamme d'Intel et je serais curieux que tu me donnes le prix unitaire de ces engins pour voir si un MP est si cher que cela :rateau:


----------



## Julien591 (3 Novembre 2008)

le prix est 900
pareil pour les extremes


----------



## Julien591 (3 Novembre 2008)

Il y a u e autre truc qui me tracasse, la mémoire vive du MP est bof bof, la CG aussi, Le proco oui il est bien, les disques dur....bof bof pas de ssd j'ai besoin d'avoir des disques SSD, la carte mére elle a internet a etre bien.
En résumant, le seul internet est le système d'exploitation.
Et je ne connais pas les possibilité d'évoluer cette machine dans le temps.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (3 Novembre 2008)

Julien591 a dit:


> Il y a u e autre truc qui me tracasse, la mémoire vive du MP est bof bof, la CG aussi, Le proco oui il est bien, les disques dur....bof bof pas du ssd je peux ou j'ai besoin d'avoir des disques SSD, la carte mére elle a internet a etre bien.
> En résumant, le seul internet est le système d'exploitation.
> Et je ne connais pas les possibilité de changer les composants dans le temps c'est quasiment la seule cause que m'énerve.


Non tu abordes le Macpro d'un point de vue de joueurs. Prend la configuration d'un Xserve Apple. Le prix unitaire est de 3000$ environ. Il n'a pas de carte graphique, rien, juste des proco. Ses prix s'envolent vite vers les 10000$. Pourtant il ne rivalisera jamais avec un PC de base monté par un assembleur, à 1200$. Les Xeons sont des processeurs serveurs, meilleurs que les extrêmes au niveau de l'architecture. Mais ce n'est pas une machine prévu pour répondre au besoin de tous le monde. C'est un monstre de puissance, mais pas un ordinateur de bureau.  Si tu as besoin de puissance brutes, c'est actuellement l'un des meilleurs choix. (reconnu par pas mal de médias, dont des français) 
Et on peut pas vraiment le mettre en comparaison avec des PC assemblé de prix équivalent, ça joue pas dans la même catégorie. Pareil pour le Xserve. Il vaut peut être un prix ahurissant, pour ton utilisation tu n'en as pas besoin, il te ralentira.
Faut identifier tes besoins. Le PC dans 90% des cas sera plus adéquat pour une utilisation non professionnel. Pareil pour le PC portable. Le Macbook Pro s'est un peu le MacPro niveau défaut mais en pire. 
Mais si tu t'acharne tellement à trouver des alternatives qui sont meilleurs pour toi, tu seras mieux sur Windows ou Linux. Un Mac est l'ordinateur qu'il te faut quand tu n'évalue même plus ce qui se fait chez la concurrence tant tu sais que ça rivalise plus. (rien que l'intégration matériel/ logiciel du mac fait un ravage)


----------



## Julien591 (3 Novembre 2008)

Mais si il a de la mémoire aussi lente etc... pourquoi on l'appel un serveur ou une workstation ?
Ou alors quelle définition donnez vous à serveur et à workstation ?


----------



## Julien591 (3 Novembre 2008)

En fait j'aimerai avoir le système d'exploitation mac mais leur perf me désolent.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (3 Novembre 2008)

La RAM des MacPro n'a jamais été génial à mon sens. (et encore ça c'est améliorer, celle qui équipait les premiers MacPro était une véritable horeur de mémoire) Je dis ça pour mon usage, j'avais lus des argumentaires de quelques personnes sur un forum états-uniens qui en vantaient/trouvaient des qualités. Je suis mal placé pour en parler.

Serveur:  _Complètement inutile pour nous, destiné à être utilisé dans des supercalculateur par exemple, ou pour le stockage massif. 
_Station de travail: _Destiné à des graphistes/ ingénieurs sons/ monteurs et autres humains pizzaovore, pour effectuer des taches longues, répétitive, et demandant beaucoup de puissance de calcul. Qualité du matériel essentiel à tous les niveaux._

Ordinateur de bureau: Tant que t'as le tandem proco/ cg, tu nik*ra toutes les stations de travail dans des utilisations basiques. Enfin y'a des matériel approprié pour certaines applications, d'autres non: exemples parfait: la Carte graphique Nvidia quadro FX 5600: (qui équipe les macpro) 
Elle est horriblement chère (compte 2500&#8364 et est une merde épouvantable sur tout ce qui est jeu 3d et autres 3d dans le même genre. Pour un usage de PAO, je crois que là y'a mieux nul part. Et c'est justement pour ça qu'elle existe. Le MacPro adopte la physionomie de cette carte sur tous ses composants. :rateau: 
C'est le reproche que je fais Apple, il n'y a pas une machine Apple autre que l'iMac qui puisse rivaliser un PC puissant sur certains territoire. (le MacPro le peut, mais il n'y est pas destiné)


> En fait j'aimerai avoir le système d'exploitation mac mais leur perf me désolent.


Bien, pour quel usage? Pas mal de studio d'animation travail sous mac. A une époque c'était quasiment tous. Peu/ voir quasiment aucun PC ne feront mieux qu'un MacPro bien équipé. La seule chose désolante est qu'Apple soit absente de certaines gammes.


----------



## Julien591 (4 Novembre 2008)

Ok, merci la c'est clair, je n'ai pas besoin d'un MacPro, et pour les ingés du son, c'est plus pour la stabilité, le confort qu'il prennent un MacPro avec une configuration haute ou basse parce que j'ai fait des test sur mon pc avec 5 synthés virtuels 12pistes simultanées, 4processeur d'effet en plus des 18 intégrés avec mon logiciel pour enregistrer, bin la c'est déja un truc énorme et rare que je fasse ça, sa prend quasiment toutes les ressources de mon pc j'ai bien dit quasiment donc un MacPro a passe sans soucis.

Donc je me tournerai plutôt vers un PC ou un MBP si la carte graphique permet de faire tourner Craysis pas forcement a fond mais bon.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (4 Novembre 2008)

Ah oui un MBP le fait tourner, mais bon faudra installer une partition Vista. Et pas avoir peur de la chauffe. Oublie également l'option 128go SSD, niveau place c'est bcp trop limité. Avec 150go, je m'en sors à peine pour gérer 2 partitions. :rateau:


----------



## Julien591 (4 Novembre 2008)

Heu pour windows j'acheterai un disque dur externe.


----------



## Julien591 (4 Novembre 2008)

Bon bin maintenant il n'y a plus que moi pour décider.
Ou je prend un portable ou un PC fixe.

Chaque option est bien:

Portable:
Facile à transporter
On peut surfer sur internet dans son lit ^^!
On peut bosser quand on part en vac !

PC fixe:

On peut le garder longtemps car on peux changer les composants.
 on peux changer les composants
Puissance.
Je le monte moi même.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (4 Novembre 2008)

Attention Windows ne boot pas depuis un disque dur externe. Il doit être sur le main.

Tu n'as pas l'option de garder ton PC fixe et prendre un portable à côté? Je vois mal l'intérêt de le remplacer complètement, tu peux l'upgrader non? Et dernière chose, jette toi à l'eau, prendre une feuille et un crayon pour noter les avantages des portables par rapport au fixe, ça ne mène à rien. J'ai déjà donné :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2008)

Julien591 a dit:


> Oui dés fois linux c'est ******
> 
> Je pensais que les procos extrême étaient mieux que les procos xeon



Effectivement les derniers QX9650 tiennent la dragée haute aux Xeon 5400. Le seul détail que tu oublies, c'est que le Mac Pro supporte 2 processeurs Xeon (8 coeurs) alors que les QX9650 travaillent toujours en monoprocesseur (4 coeurs).

Pour info, une carte mère Xeon biproc coûte environ 550&#8364; et les Xeon 5400 s'échelonnent entre 300 et 1000&#8364; selon la fréquence (le Xeon 5440 à 2,8Ghz coute 600&#8364;, le 5470 à 3,2Ghz atteint 1000&#8364. Tarifs : LDLC.

A mon avis Julien, oriente-toi vers un PC. Si tu es un bidouilleur de machine, un accroc du tournevis qui ouvre sa bécane toutes les deux semaines, le MP n'est pas fait pour toi. Avec un PC, tu auras effectivement beaucoup plus de choix dans les composants que tu pourras installer. D'ailleurs, avec un portable, tu risques d'être frustré parce qu'on ne peut quasiment rien changer dedans.

Bravo à Atlante pour ses explications, je crois qu'il t'a bien fait comprendre la différence entre une workstation et un PC standard, aussi puissant soit-il. Les gens qui achètent une workstation veulent avant tout une machine stable dotée d'une forte puissance de calcul. Ils ne jouent pratiquement jamais, ce sont des musiciens, des photographes, des vidéastes, bref des gens qui considèrent leur machine comme un outil de travail et de production. A côté de ça, ils ont probablement une Xbox ou une Wii pour s'encanailler de temps en temps...


----------



## Julien591 (4 Novembre 2008)

Voila, je me suis décidé, je vais acheter un pc, ma ou mes cartes graphiques seront les ATI 4870HD X2
Mais est-ce qu'elles pourront rentrer dans un boiter style:
http://www.origenae.com/en/htpc_s21t.htm

même en enlevant un cage pour disque dur ??


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (4 Novembre 2008)

Julien591 a dit:


> Voila, je me suis décidé, je vais acheter un pc, ma ou mes cartes graphiques seront les ATI 4870HD X2
> Mais est-ce qu'elles pourront rentrer dans un boiter style:
> http://www.origenae.com/en/htpc_s21t.htm
> 
> même en enlevant un cage pour disque dur ??


Là ça dépasse les compétences de ces forums, la plupart des gens n'ont que des Mac. 
Essaie chez Pcimpact, presencepc ou sur un site de jeux vidéo comme jol (jeux online, je ne connais pas l'adresse exact. Mais leurs forums sont pas mal pour ces questions. )


----------



## PO_ (6 Novembre 2008)

IL y a quand même un "détail" qu'il ne faut pas oublier : c'est qu'au niveau de la gestion de entrées-sorties, et surtout en musique, Mac OS X est IN-COM-PA-RABLE avec windows. J'ai un ami musicien professionnel, qui a switché à force de voir que je ne me faisais jamais chier avec l'OS. Il a acheté un Power Mac G5, il y a maintenant plus de 3 ans. Il m'a dit que c'est le jour et la nuit par rapport à ce qu'il connaissait avant sur PC + Windows. Il bosse sur Logic Pro, avec pas mal de plug-ins (dont certains assez lourds). 

Pour rien au monde, il ne repasserait sur PC. De son propre aveu, il n'aurait jamais pensé que son PowerMac G5 aurait pu "tenir la route aussi longtemps". 

Julien, tu nous parles de Linux, mais je ne pense pas vraiment que tu puisses faire de la musique avec les softs dont tu parles sous Linux.

Le MAc Pro est un vrai monstre de puissance. Il sait VRAIMENT gérer la RAM alors que Windows, au delà de 3-4 Go, il sait pas quoi en faire.

Tu parlais de MacBook Pro, ou même de Mac Book, ... mmmouais. Pour le Mac Book, déjà, il n'a pas de ports FireWire, donc tu oublies toutes les interfaces sons professionnelles qui nécessitent ce standard. 

Pour le Mac BookPro, je pense que grâce à l'excellence de l'OS en ce qui concerne les entrées-sorties, il doit pouvoir s'en sortir haut la main. Un Core2Duo à 2,5 GHz, à mon avis, ça doit largement valoir un PPC G5 bi proc à 2 GHz. Le tout c'est de lui donner à bouffer : 4 Go de RAM et des disques rapides (je pense pas que le 500 Go 2,5" soit en 7200 tr min.

L'idéel est et reste un Mac Pro. Et tant qu'à faire, pas un mono processeur, parce que vu la faible différence de prix, autant prendre un bi broc. Avoir 8 coeurs à dispositions, cela laisse de la marge au niveau de la réserve de puissance. Tu n'auras aucun équivalent sur PC, si tu considères l'ENSEMBLE MACHINE + OS.

Après, il y a des compromis qu'il faut accepter : tu ne peux pas (pour l'instant) faire de SLI, mais ça, c'est quand même fait pour les gamers, ce qui ne ressortait pas de tes propos initiaux.


----------



## Julien591 (6 Novembre 2008)

vous allez me trouver fou,  
J'ai fait mon choix définitif mais la c'est vraiment définitif !!
J'ai pris une feuille, je n'ai pas marqué les avantages et inconvénients d'un pc portable ou fixe, mais de ce que je pourrai faire plus tard:
pustard dans mes études d'ingénieur du son je doute que je puisse encore jouer au jeux vidéos......donc la carte graphique on s'en fou, elle me servira a rien.
Je doute aussi que j'aimerai prendre mes cous sur un E-PC:mouais:
Je doute que je pourrai poursuivre mes études sur un pc avec windows......... STOP LES PLANTAGES !!!
Je doute que je pourrais ballader le MP
Je doute encore que les performances d'un MB me suffisent.


DONC:
MACBOOK PRO


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (7 Novembre 2008)

Julien591 a dit:


> vous allez me trouver fou,


Oui effectivement 
Bon choix ceci dit, enfin personnellement je ne peux pas envisager l'idée de confier mes cours à une machine sous windows. 
A part ça j'ai bouzillé le superdrive de mon MBP hier en sortant d'un amphi. La lanière de mon sav a brutalement laché et le MBP à l'intérieur,  bien que protéger dans une foure résistante, à prix un choc sur le coté! Bref vivement que je reçoive le MBA, à ce rythme là mon mbp ne vas pas tenir jusqu'à décembre.:rateau:
Tout ça pour te dire de ne pas faire les mêmes erreurs que moi avec, sois très prudent. L'aluminium une fois que c'est cabossé, y'a plus rien à faire. Et n'oublie que sous la cabossure, il y a des composants éléctroniques. 
Foutu facteur qui me livre pas à temps!!:hein:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Oui effectivement
> Bon choix ceci dit, enfin personnellement je ne peux pas envisager l'idée de confier mes cours à une machine sous windows.
> A part ça j'ai bouzillé le superdrive de mon MBP hier en sortant d'un amphi. La lanière de mon sav a brutalement laché et le MBP à l'intérieur,  bien que protéger dans une foure résistante, à prix un choc sur le coté! Bref vivement que je reçoive le MBA, à ce rythme là mon mbp ne vas pas tenir jusqu'à décembre.:rateau:
> Tout ça pour te dire de ne pas faire les mêmes erreurs que moi avec, sois très prudent. L'aluminium une fois que c'est cabossé, y'a plus rien à faire. Et n'oublie que sous la cabossure, il y a des composants éléctroniques.
> Foutu facteur qui me livre pas à temps!!:hein:



Maintenant, on n'a plus le choix : tous les portables d'Apple sont en aluminium !


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (7 Novembre 2008)

Kaporal5 a dit:


> Maintenant, on n'a plus le choix : tous les portables d'Apple sont en aluminium !


Exact! C'est d'ailleurs justement pour ça que j'ai commandé le macbook air!! Là, j'arriverai jamais à casser le superdrive!


----------

